# 21 different SNOWFLAKE patterns



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I just posted a few pictures, but, you'll find much more at this link.

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=5952&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

These are great. I've been thinking of doing some up. I'm bookmarking this...thanks.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, so glad you find it useful, they are quite beautiful.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Such a beautiful assortment of patterns! Makes me wish I knew how to crochet!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> Such a beautiful assortment of patterns! Makes me wish I knew how to crochet!!!


I taught myself how to crochet when I was in my 20's with a little crochet booklet that showed the hands holding the hook and steps 1 thru the end. it is not that difficult b/c you are working with only one live stitch.

If you go to youtube, there are several video tutorials that show how to crochet.


----------



## happyknittR (Oct 29, 2012)

Re: snowflake patterns

I do wish I could find some patterns for knitting snowflakes-everything seems to be for crochet,


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

happyknittR said:


> Re: snowflake patterns
> 
> I do wish I could find some patterns for knitting snowflakes-everything seems to be for crochet,


Same site has both-copy paste if it doesn't do a live link.

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?tag=free-knit-snowflake-pattern


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you so much!! Maybe this is what I need to dare to learn the beautiful art of crochet


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

You will love crochet- its much easier than knitting. You can drop it on the floor and not lose a bunch of stitches, easier to undo a mistake, seems to go faster than knitting, and was easier on my wrists. My Granny crocheted with fine thread and weensy hooks and didn't even look. She could make swans and really fancy pineapple stitch tablecloths.I use the smallest wool hook and #10 thread to make a doily, which when done is a tablecloth and I look like a genius, but I really don't see well enough to use the fine hooks, and I haven't figured out how to crochet with my nose!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL!!! I have to try this!!!!


----------



## buncogaql37 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi I am crocheting snowflakes now and have been for about a month. I would love to print some of the patterns,
but could not find where to print them. Do you know how I can do that. Thank you for the site. I will post some of my 
snow flakes when they are starched.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

buncogaql37 said:


> Hi I am crocheting snowflakes now and have been for about a month. I would love to print some of the patterns,
> but could not find where to print them. Do you know how I can do that. Thank you for the site. I will post some of my
> snow flakes when they are starched.


Some have a heading that says download print version. If it does do that and put it in a word document. I have aMac so I put mine in 'text edit" and when I save it, it also says "save" or "save as PDF". I usually save as PDF so I can e-mail it to my girlfriend.
If it doesn't have a download button, you can go to your edit file and "select all" -copy and then paste in your word file. I hope this makes sense to you. in your word document you can trim off anything you don't want.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

So many to choose from! I posted some the other day, but never found THIS site!!! Thanks so much for sharing....now I must get busy!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

yona said:


> I just posted a few pictures, but, you'll find much more at this link.
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=5952&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


Seems we get the same email Yona - I posted these and some other links today so they will show up tomorrow.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> yona said:
> 
> 
> > I just posted a few pictures, but, you'll find much more at this link.
> ...


I don't believe Admin will do a 'double post' as I've received emails from Admin when I sent a post in that it was a double post and will not appear on the digest. At least, most of us are sharing which is good.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Greata Site. Thanks for sharing..........


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link. I have bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Just what I was going to look for.Thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So glad you are finding it useful.


----------

